# Night shifts and CBFM



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Question. As I work night shifts, and CBFM requires the first morning urine, do you think it would work if I just didn't pee for say 6 hours and then tested as normal? Or does it require actual sleep?


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

If you're on night shift I suppose the first pee would be after a rest, to let everything collect and to give you the best and most accurate reading.
Hope this helps
Sheila


----------



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

I suppose. I wondered about just not peeing because the CBFM only has a 6 hour window to test. the leaflet recommends peeing after sleeping, leaving it in a cup and then testing that urine during the fertile window. That could be difficult though... Hopefully don't have too many nights this month!


----------

